# Forbidden love (for now)



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

So Ray, male, and Ollie, female, budgies have recently become good friends which is lovely as I'd previously thought they would not get on. Problem is just now I saw Ray regurgitating his food for Ollie! Would have been a beautiful sight if Ollie wasn't only eight months old I was wondering if I'll have to separate them for all the time until she's ready or if I keep them in separate cages as is already happening but let them have flight time together? 
Seems in that time I'm going to have to research a lot on budgie breeding!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Huh. That's something I didn't know1 I'd always thought they wouldn't prepare for breeding unless there was a best box etc there for them!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> Huh. That's something I didn't know1 I'd always thought they wouldn't prepare for breeding unless there was a best box etc there for them!


You're correct...I have had males and females living in complete harmony for many, many years...no nest box, no babies.
LINK: Regurgitating - Barrie's Budgerigar's

There's no need to separate them, leave them together. 

Please join these budgie forums and get great friendly advice regarding budgies, breeding and more.

LINK: Home | Budgerigars Forum

LINK: Talk Budgies Forums

Barrie Shutt is a regular on the first forum and is always willing to advise...please see his website also.

LINK: Home Page - Barrie's Budgerigar's

Hope this helps x


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> You're correct...I have had males and females living in complete harmony for many, many years...no nest box, no babies.
> 
> Hope this helps x


Woops! I did think about the nest boxes but I just wanted to make sure before I let them move in together. As it happens im already a member of talk budgies XD I posted the same thing there but as there are more people here meaning the responses are faster  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

They won't need a nestbox when they fancey having babies the corner of the cage will do nicely enough. Most budgies are not fussed especially if conditions are right.

They are male and female unfortunately the only way not to have chicks would indeed to be to seperate them up. 

They will live happily on their own in seperate cages but if you intend to let them together when their out you must accept that as they are male and female they will/may and highly likely eventually mate which will definately end up with chicks.

Are you prepaired for chicks?
Have the space?
Money?


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

Prowl said:


> They won't need a nestbox when they fancey having babies the corner of the cage will do nicely enough. Most budgies are not fussed especially if conditions are right.
> 
> They are male and female unfortunately the only way not to have chicks would indeed to be to seperate them up.
> 
> ...


Oh i can definitely deal with chicks, you're just not allowed for the hen to be under a year


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

ButterflyLordette said:


> Oh i can definitely deal with chicks, you're just not allowed for the hen to be under a year


Yes but if you keep them together the chap isn't going to know that :>


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Yes but if you keep them together the chap isn't going to know that :>


Which is why I asked if they have to be separated or not haha XD


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Prowl said:


> They won't need a nestbox when they fancey having babies the corner of the cage will do nicely enough. Most budgies are not fussed especially if conditions are right.
> 
> They are male and female unfortunately the only way not to have chicks would indeed to be to seperate them up.
> 
> ...


I've had males and females living in the same cage (not the same birds either) for years and years and have never had any eggs laid or chicks so your theory doesn't add up regarding having to separate them so as not to have chicks.

See link: http://budgerigarsforum.proboards.com/thread/3971/hen-question


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> I've had males and females living in the same cage (not the same birds either) for years and years and have never had any eggs laid or chicks so your theory doesn't add up regarding having to separate them so as not to have chicks.
> 
> See link: Hen Question... | Budgerigars Forum


You need to apply a bit of logic to the fact that if you have a male and female their is a strong likelyhood that they will breed.

Provided conditions are right of course they wont need a nestbox. The conditions for your birds probably were not right for them to breed for any number of reasons but its all ways important to apply a bit of common sense when you have the oposite gender living together.


----------

